
New cystic fibrosis drug could turn deadly disease into a manageable condition - mhb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/10/31/long-awaited-cystic-fibrosis-drug-could-turn-deadly-disease-into-manageable-condition/
======
m-p-3
I'd add the drug name (Trikafta) in the title, in case someone is wondering or
try to search for it.

